# how to over come



## scott99 (Mar 31, 2015)

So I got a P cambridgei last week, and boy was it a eye opener. If going to be honesty I'm kind of scared of her. Its not like I'm arachnophobic it just I'm scared to rehouse her. What should I do? She's not defensive she just SOOO FAST. How do I over come this fear?


----------



## 14pokies (Mar 31, 2015)

Your best bet is to set up her new enclosure and put the old one in there with the top off she will come out when she's ready...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dave Marschang (Mar 31, 2015)

I find this post hilarious coupled with all the batman references.......but anyway to over come your discomfort of p.cambridgei's speed do what I did, trade them to a buddy for something you actually enjoy!

don't be afraid. it will run. you will catch it. it will run again. you will catch it again. annoying and time consuming. but nothing to fear.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## MrDave (Mar 31, 2015)

This will be interesting to me, as someone who has this T on their 'list'. I'd expect that being ready with a catch cup nearby. No where for her to escape if she gets out (rehouse done in bathtub, with drains blocked, door closed and blocked). I've heard people recommend a 'bag method' where you get the spider to go into a bag, or something. Useful advice will come soon.  

Mostly you stay calm.   

I think what you're experiencing here is the reason people recommend the 'ladder' system of moving up to higher tier tarantulas. You're getting a taste of the speedy tarantula but without the highly potent old world venom. You'll be fine.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## awiec (Mar 31, 2015)

You just have to continue to work with the spider honestly, this is why you "ladder", a GBB won't prepare you for a psalmo but you get more used to a skittish spider. If it gets to the point where you feel you cannot care for the spider then trade it for a more suitable one. I know there are some more sassy avics that you could get instead as you will still get valuable experience but you should still be comfortable. As for the bag method, the idea is to get the spider into a bag and then guide it out of the bag into the new cage. I personally just use a 16 or 32 oz deli cup with a hole in it so I can stick my brush in and guide the spider into the new cage. I worked with wild spiders for a very long time and learned that eventually they do get tired and will go where you want them to; key is patience. Though I personally wait for my more potent species to go into pre-molt, they are a bit slower and more likely to go where you want them to go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## scott99 (Mar 31, 2015)

god61021 said:


> I find this post hilarious coupled with all the batman references.....


IT OK FOR BATMAN TO SCARED OF A P CMABRIDGEI, YOU KNOW WHY? BECAUSE I'M BATMAN lol


----------



## Poec54 (Mar 31, 2015)

THE DARK KNIGHT said:


> IT OK FOR BATMAN TO SCARED OF A P CMABRIDGEI, YOU KNOW WHY? BECAUSE I'M BATMAN lol


Only in your imagination.  Batman wasn't afraid of spiders.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## just1moreT (Mar 31, 2015)

Let it run it will tire fast and then be slow and just want to bite

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dave Marschang (Mar 31, 2015)

see just to make sure everyone got it......batman was afraid of bats and took on the form of a bat to "overcome his fear" of bats and instill that same fear in bad guys ssooo.....when dark knight made a post about "overcoming his fears" it was awesome! 

but wait so following the storyline wouldn't batman then become spiderman because now he's a afraid of spiders instead of bats?
Sorry dark knight but from now on you will be known as Peter Parker.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## klawfran3 (Mar 31, 2015)

just1moreT said:


> Let it run it will tire fast and then be slow and just want to bite


 Trading off one problem for another I see haha

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## pyro fiend (Mar 31, 2015)

hahaha you guys are so crazy!

anywho. i was also afriad when i got mine, not if it bolting tho, i was scared id pop the top on just as it bolts and *crunch* however shes now 3" at the least and only ran on me that first week.. let her get settled in, and when you need to rehouse her, shell most likely run INTO ITS HIDE.. just lift the webbing and add it to the new cage if big enough i personally wasnt able to fit it well into her new cage after first upgrade so nudged her out from the bottom, and she ran into the cup.. i left her be for a week or two and she was well established..


----------



## gobey (Mar 31, 2015)

Everything everybody here said.

I won't weigh in with advice on that species. I don't have it. I'll just say I have some real fast ones and the bigger 2 I have catch cups... And,a,catch container for... Like a larger longer wider piece of Tupperware with a thin cover. This can give me more distance to catch a flighty T. And less chance of harming it if you react too quick.

Really though you just have to decondition yourself to reacting physically when the spider runs. Best thing to do when a spider bolts.... Is let it run. Think about your reaction while it runs. React right when it stops. But if you jerk and freak near it right when it moves... You lose what little control over the situation you have.

How big is the T?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## assidreemz (Mar 31, 2015)

I think that keeping yourself level and calm is the majority of the solution.
But if you can't convince yourself to be calm and still and not spaz out then I think you're screwed no matter what. :shrug:
So re home the bug to someone who _can_ be calm in the presence of its existence. :biggrin:


----------



## pyro fiend (Mar 31, 2015)

i dont think giving it away is the answer.. just make yourself more comfortable.. iv worked with hot herps for 10yrs [sense i was about 12] and never once has the solution to a fiesty reptile been "trade him for a more suitable one"..  i myself used to be scared of arachnids anyways and i adapted things to help me cope with a potential run, as at first i had no clue how fast they could be... my solution was grabbing a 99ltr tote to do tranfers and maintanance in.. and when i seen how fast a poec was.. i about dropped my jaw, i had to throw my tongue over my shoulder a few times actually... lol   my solution when i got my P.camb and she bolted for the first time was now adding another tote.. so this T would have to either run up me[the poec did and im fine with that at least i wont loose it] or run over its own cup, run over another enclosure [9"*4" usually] and then run to the 99ltr tote[4'*1.5'*1'].. thats a huge run for small T's and made me feel SO much safer, as i know its about as likely to bite me as i am to bite it [i dont force them to do anything they dont wana]

so imo just make yourself comfortable however you can.. wether it be silk plants around your bed for them to hide in, towels i think anothe rmember said they use so theyl hide in them.. or using my totes method  so long as your calm and comfortable you will have no issues, thats my 100% honest oppinion

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## tisha (Apr 1, 2015)

Question: I have yet experienced a T running out of the cage. I have a P. cam, T. vio, pokies and some baboons and none run out (yet), they just run into their hide/web.
Could it be (running out) due to inadequate enclosure? I mean, not having proper hides or something the spider can use to feel secure or maybe substrate moisture/dryness? Or maybe I was just lucky with what I got???
With regards to rehouse, I use the bag method for fast Ts, though I made a small modification, not sure if someone else has done it, but I use ziplock bag and inserted a delicup (bottom removed) so the bag isn't flat. The bag would cover the cage top/opening (I use plastic jars as enclosure) and a paintbrush to move the T into the cup.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pyro fiend (Apr 1, 2015)

tisha said:


> Question: I have yet experienced a T running out of the cage. I have a P. cam, T. vio, pokies and some baboons and none run out (yet), they just run into their hide/web.
> Could it be (running out) due to inadequate enclosure? I mean, not having proper hides or something the spider can use to feel secure or maybe substrate moisture/dryness? Or maybe I was just lucky with what I got???
> With regards to rehouse, I use the bag method for fast Ts, though I made a small modification, not sure if someone else has done it, but I use ziplock bag and inserted a delicup (bottom removed) so the bag isn't flat. The bag would cover the cage top/opening (I use plastic jars as enclosure) and a paintbrush to move the T into the cup.


personally i think them not having a hide is the main reason they do it once my psalms all web in they dont move from their hide period wiel the lids open unless i place a worm in a funny spot.. but i ofcourse still practice my tote method just incase. rather have it as a habit then need it and not have it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lalberts9310 (Apr 1, 2015)

Okay, well like already recommended you can put her old enclosure in to the new one, until she comes out then remove the old one.

If this is impossible, I recommend the bag method, this is a method I have used successfully to rehouse fast and feisty spiders. Put the enclosure into the bathtub (close drains! And block openings of the tubs), put a clear plastic bag over the enclosure, poke a hole in the bag just big enough for your tongs orr whatever you use to coax the spider, for it to fit through.. you can lay down the enclosure on its side, just remove decor and water bowls, don't worry too much about the substrate, but if you can remove some it would help. Then coax the spider into the bag. (remember they can still run out of the bag so secure it carefully as soon as she's inside. They can also bite through the bag so watch your fingers).

I always use the bag method, easier and safer, so I hope it helps and works wonders if you decide to use it.

I also heard of some placing a towel nearby when rehousing, if the T does escape it may run and seek cover under the towel, never tried this myself tough but sounds very usefull. 

---------- Post added 04-01-2015 at 08:58 AM ----------




pyro fiend said:


> personally i think them not having a hide is the main reason they do it once my psalms all web in they dont move from their hide period wiel the lids open unless i place a worm in a funny spot.. but i ofcourse still practice my tote method just incase. rather have it as a habit then need it and not have it


+1, give them some form of cover, they usually stay put out of sight and their hide/web is the first place they run to when there is a disturbance. Its easier to deal with them when they are out of sight, also, fake plants helps, they use them for anchor points, they make stunning dirt webs.


----------



## pyro fiend (Apr 1, 2015)

lalberts9310 said:


> +1, give them some form of cover, they usually stay put out of sight and their hide/web is the first place they run to when there is a disturbance. Its easier to deal with them when they are out of sight, also, fake plants helps, they use them for anchor points, they make stunning dirt webs.


well some utalize the anchors quite well, i have a ~2" irminia [huge estimate] who has TONS.. has like 7 leafs in her 32oz... uses 1.5 -.- LOL but yes once thye have a hidey hole all my psalms seem perfect.. i actually tong fed my pulcher yesterday as he/she was on top of her webs and shockingly didnt run.. and this is coming from the T who sealed a leaf 360degress on the sides and i had to break the silk to feed her a month ago XD


----------



## louise f (Apr 1, 2015)

THE DARK KNIGHT said:


> So I got a P cambridgei last week, and boy was it a eye opener. If going to be honesty I'm kind of scared of her. Its not like I'm arachnophobic it just I'm scared to rehouse her. What should I do? She's not defensive she just SOOO FAST. How do I over come this fear?


Well congratz with your lady. 

 they aren't that bad to rehouse. Just take it easy with her and you will do fine  once you have done it, you will quickly get used to it.  

I once tried that a P.irminia MM jumped at my boyfriends arm and ran to his back, and then i had to get it to run down again and into the enclosure, not that easy. Haha

First he just sad there and showed his fangs at me. then he ran down to the table. I cached him with a cup, when he sad still, and put him to the enclosure.
 I am just as stubbern as they are.
 They don't deside,  i do. well i think i do.  

I can only say that crazy adventures happens with tarantulas. sometimes you never know where you have them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pyro fiend (Apr 1, 2015)

louise f said:


> Well congratz with your lady.
> 
> they aren't that bad to rehouse. Just take it easy with her and you will do fine  once you have done it, you will quickly get used to it.
> 
> ...


just be sure its not in a cluttered room ;P [not speaking from experience.. for a change lmaoo]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f (Apr 1, 2015)

pyro fiend said:


> just be sure its not in a cluttered room ;P [not speaking from experience.. for a change lmaoo]


Haha yes. i never keep them in a cluttered room. But adult sizes never worries me though. they are easy to find.

 It is the small or juvies that i hate.   Once we had to seperate hour table, because a juvenile P.striata decided to crawl inside, and sad and laugh at us in there.   What a oop:

Like i said. ADVENTURE :biggrin:


----------



## pyro fiend (Apr 1, 2015)

louise f said:


> Haha yes. i never keep them in a cluttered room. But adult sizes never worries me though. they are easy to find.
> 
> It is the small or juvies that i hate.   Once we had to seperate hour table, because a juvenile P.striata decided to crawl inside, and sad and laugh at us in there.   What a oop:
> 
> Like i said. ADVENTURE :biggrin:


pretty sure you mean  oop:  for bad oop: or maybe he was a:
oop: 
  but hah i thought you was the one who had that happen to them lmao!


----------



## louise f (Apr 1, 2015)

Yeah maybe. perhaps  haha.


----------



## scott99 (Apr 1, 2015)

assidreemz said:


> I think that keeping yourself level and calm is the majority of the solution.


easier said than done.


----------



## Spiderella (Apr 1, 2015)

So I would reccomend "the scoop" its where you gently but quickly scoop them out with a  cup and put them in there new home.Simply!


----------



## Ellenantula (Apr 1, 2015)

THE DARK KNIGHT said:


> So I got a P cambridgei last week, and boy was it a eye opener. If going to be honesty I'm kind of scared of her. Its not like I'm arachnophobic it just I'm scared to rehouse her. What should I do? She's not defensive she just SOOO FAST. How do I over come this fear?


I was amazed at the speed of my P Cambri as well.  Luckily, he/she went where I wanted him/her to go on first housing; but it honestly did feel like it teleported instead of running.
I think I have another molt or two before rehousing again.
I am thinking of trying a catch cup at burrow opening and prodding from behind -- we'll see how quick I can get a lid on catch-cup.
Or, I may try the bag method (which was an epic fail when tried with my OBT) but I think I understand the bag method better now.
As others suggested, if it gets loose -- re-catch and try, try again.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gobey (Apr 1, 2015)

Ellenantula said:


> I was amazed at the speed of my P Cambri as well.  Luckily, he/she went where I wanted him/her to go on first housing; but it honestly did feel like it teleported instead of running.
> I think I have another molt or two before rehousing again.
> I am thinking of trying a catch cup at burrow opening and prodding from behind -- we'll see how quick I can get a lid on catch-cup.
> Or, I may try the bag method (which was an epic fail when tried with my OBT) but I think I understand the bag method better now.
> As others suggested, if it gets loose -- re-catch and try, try again.


Oh man... I don't ever want to have epic fail go along with anything related to my OBT.


----------



## scott99 (Apr 2, 2015)

tisha said:


> Question: I have yet experienced a T running out of the cage.


Lucky, I only have 2 tarantulas and they both have ran out of their enclosure's at one time or a another.

---------- Post added 04-02-2015 at 10:33 AM ----------

after getting a p cambridgei , I do not want to get a OBT.


----------



## Shrike (Apr 2, 2015)

Poec54 said:


> Only in your imagination.  Batman wasn't afraid of spiders.


But perhaps he should be?

http://www.reddit.com/r/whowouldwin/comments/2the1d/batman_vs_a_spider/


----------



## scott99 (Apr 2, 2015)

Batman has taken on way more powerful people than Spider-man and won. People who say Spider-man would win have not read the comics, like in Batman: Court of the Owls, he goes without food for 8 days then fights a talon (a super-human assassin with enhanced reflexes) and wins without any gadgets.


----------



## Ellenantula (Apr 2, 2015)

gobey said:


> Oh man... I don't ever want to have epic fail go along with anything related to my OBT.


Bag method was the epic fail -- and it was mostly user error -- there are several bag methods and I used the wrong one.
OBT was fine, was at all times contained, unharmed, and no bites.
I was not as fine. It was stressful first-time OBT re-housing, where attempt after attempt kept failing -- finally asked here on AB for assistance.

If I had a do-over, I think the proper bag method is an excellent option.  
Hint: don't use youtube guidance for bag methodology - lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDave (Apr 2, 2015)

THE DARK KNIGHT said:


> Batman has taken on way more powerful people than Spider-man and won. People who say Spider-man would win have not read the comics, like in Batman: Court of the Owls, he goes without food for 8 days then fights a talon (a super-human assassin with enhanced reflexes) and wins without any gadgets.


Would have been a lot easier if batman had had a catch cup handy, I'm sure.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BobGrill (Apr 2, 2015)

I like Batman as much as the next guy, but what the heck does any of that have to do with his P.cambridgei? 

OP: it sounds to me like you may have gotten in a little over your head. I'm curious to know what species you've owned before this one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lalberts9310 (Apr 2, 2015)

BobGrill said:


> I like Batman as much as the next guy, but what the heck does any of that have to do with his P.cambridgei?
> 
> OP: it sounds to me like you may have gotten in a little over your head. I'm curious to know what species you've owned before this one.


I remember him starting a thread a while back asking about P. Cam, he got a lot of useful advice including advice telling him it's not a beginner specie, I myself said so.. can't say he wasn't warned tough.. typical example why jumping into the deep end is a bad idea...


----------



## awiec (Apr 2, 2015)

lalberts9310 said:


> I remember him starting a thread a while back asking about P. Cam, he got a lot of useful advice including advice telling him it's not a beginner specie, I myself said so.. can't say he wasn't warned tough.. typical example why jumping into the deep end is a bad idea...


Which a psalmo is not the worst thing in the world to accidently jump into but if I recall the OP is 15 or so and his parents won't let him have potent spiders (and rightly so, it's their house) so a psalmo is the most "advanced" thing he can have. I think most of his collection were grammostola and some other calm NW species, really I think a phormic or pamph or some of the more defensive avics would have been a better stepping stone. Though there are two choices really, either he re-homes it or just works with the spider.


----------



## BobGrill (Apr 2, 2015)

Should've gotten a Green Bottle Blue. They're quick but nowhere near as fast as a Psalmo and while skittish,  are not usually defensive.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## assidreemz (Apr 3, 2015)

THE DARK KNIGHT said:


> easier said than done.


No dip................


----------



## pyro fiend (Apr 3, 2015)

assidreemz said:


> No dip................


What no dip? Awh man! and i just got back with more chips, pretzles and the good beer...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lalberts9310 (Apr 3, 2015)

BobGrill said:


> Should've gotten a Green Bottle Blue. They're quick but nowhere near as fast as a Psalmo and while skittish,  are not usually defensive.


Or some NW tropical terrestrial.. that and GBB will prep well for a aboreal.

---------- Post added 04-03-2015 at 09:50 AM ----------




awiec said:


> Which a psalmo is not the worst thing in the world to accidently jump into but if I recall the OP is 15 or so and his parents won't let him have potent spiders (and rightly so, it's their house) so a psalmo is the most "advanced" thing he can have. I think most of his collection were grammostola and some other calm NW species, really I think a phormic or pamph or some of the more defensive avics would have been a better stepping stone. Though there are two choices really, either he re-homes it or just works with the spider.


Yeah not the worst, but bad if you're not prepped well for a fast T.. now OP has a T that he's afraid of.. 

+1 he should either give or sell it to someone with the experience to keep it, or he should work with the spider..


----------



## scott99 (Apr 3, 2015)

BobGrill said:


> Should've gotten a Green Bottle Blue.


 If you want to buy one for me, be my be guest. I don't have that kind of cash laying round. Beside I'm still planning on keeping my psalmo.


----------



## miss moxie (Apr 3, 2015)

Poec54 said:


> Only in your imagination.  Batman wasn't afraid of spiders.


If he was, he would have been dressed as a spider. Duh. He dressed as a bat because he was afraid of bats.


----------



## awiec (Apr 3, 2015)

THE DARK KNIGHT said:


> If you want to buy one for me, be my be guest. I don't have that kind of cash laying round. Beside I'm still planning on keeping my psalmo.


Then you should have saved your money and not rush into a psalmo, yeah they are cheap but it's not worth all the extra worry. You can get GBB slings for 30-35 around here, that 15-20 dollars that you spent on the psalmo could have been saved for a GBB. I never understand people who claim to be "cash strapped" and rush into buying things.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## miss moxie (Apr 3, 2015)

THE DARK KNIGHT said:


> So I got a P cambridgei last week, and boy was it a eye opener. If going to be honesty I'm kind of scared of her. Its not like I'm arachnophobic it just I'm scared to rehouse her. What should I do? She's not defensive she just SOOO FAST. How do I over come this fear?


First of all, let me start off by saying I called this one the minute you mentioned ordering a Psalmopoeus. Now if only I could use my powers of foresight to win the lottery.

How do you get over the fear of fast and temperamental tarantulas? By working your way up in speed and attitude, rather than jumping the gun because 'ohhh, pretty!'.

Your options include -- 

1. Getting rid of her and working your way up the proverbial ladder.
2. Fumble through it clumsily and hope you don't get bitten, or let her get away from you. 

Thank God she's not an OW, but Psalmopoeus venom is still nothing to scoff at. Aren't you sixteen? Do your parents know you have a decently venomous tarantula that you're scared of and aren't ready for?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ellenantula (Apr 3, 2015)

I considered my Psalmi part of the ladder system. It was first recommended to me on my first post here re: OBT.  I ordered one right after my OBT re-housing experience.  
I am so glad I got mine -- to me, it's a safer "speedy" T.  And so lovely, imo.  I am so glad I got mine, especially since I have a couple other faster ones -- I am considering it all excellent experience. 

But OP is right about the the speed -- they truly do teleport.  But I found even that incredible and impressive.

I am proud to own mine and hope it's female and gives me years of enjoyment. (Just fed mine a roach not 20 minutes ago -- I almost missed the catch and re-burrowing -- BAM!)


----------



## BobGrill (Apr 3, 2015)

THE DARK KNIGHT said:


> If you want to buy one for me, be my be guest. I don't have that kind of cash laying round. Beside I'm still planning on keeping my psalmo.


And OBTs are $10 a sling.  That's not an excuse. 

The OP is just coming up with excuses to cover up his own irresponsibility.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## miss moxie (Apr 3, 2015)

BobGrill said:


> And OBTs are $10 a sling.  That's not an excuse.
> 
> The OP is just coming up with excuses to cover up his own irresponsibility.


Teenagers will do that.


----------



## Ellenantula (Apr 3, 2015)

miss moxie said:


> If he was, he would have been dressed as a spider. Duh. He dressed as a bat because he was afraid of bats.


Guess I am going to have to look into comic cliff-notes for the superheroes.  This is all going over my head.

Ellen <---never read a comic book


----------



## BobGrill (Apr 3, 2015)

Ellenantula said:


> Guess I am going to have to look into comic cliff-notes for the superheroes.  This is all going over my head.
> 
> Ellen <---never read a comic book


I am a huge Batman fan myself, but I've never read a comic book in my life.


----------



## Ellenantula (Apr 3, 2015)

BobGrill said:


> I am a huge Batman fan myself, but I've never read a comic book in my life.


I vaguely remember seeing the 1989 Batman at the theater, don't remember anything about his fear of bats. 
I figured that info must be from comics to have the "full story" / "back story"

Ladder: GBB --> Psalmi --> OW?


----------



## BobGrill (Apr 3, 2015)

Ellenantula said:


> I vaguely remember seeing the 1989 Batman at the theater, don't remember anything about his fear of bats.
> I figured that info must be from comics to have the "full story"
> 
> Ladder: GBB --> Psalmi --> OW?


It's explained very clearly in Batman Begins (2005).


----------



## miss moxie (Apr 3, 2015)

Ellenantula said:


> I vaguely remember seeing the 1989 Batman at the theater, don't remember anything about his fear of bats.
> I figured that info must be from comics to have the "full story" / "back story"
> 
> Ladder: GBB --> Psalmi --> OW?


Iiii would never go from a GBB to a Psalmopoeus. Perhaps GBB, Avicularia, Taps, psalmo? I have no experience with taps. I know they're fast but I'm not sure if they're faster than Psalmo. Their venom is less potent though, I think. I've never heard much about tap venom so I assume it must not pack too much of a punch.


----------



## BobGrill (Apr 3, 2015)

miss moxie said:


> Iiii would never go from a GBB to a Psalmopoeus. Perhaps GBB, Avicularia, Taps, psalmo? I have no experience with taps. I know they're fast but I'm not sure if they're faster than Psalmo. Their venom is less potent though, I think. I've never heard much about tap venom so I assume it must not pack too much of a punch.


Oh Taps are faster than Psalmos. Waaaay faster.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ellenantula (Apr 3, 2015)

miss moxie said:


> Iiii would never go from a GBB to a Psalmopoeus. Perhaps GBB, Avicularia, Taps, psalmo? I have no experience with taps. I know they're fast but I'm not sure if they're faster than Psalmo. Their venom is less potent though, I think. I've never heard much about tap venom so I assume it must not pack too much of a punch.


Ah, thanks for clarifying.  
I don't have a Taps, so I skipped a step.  Not really sure what a Taps is, really.  
Maybe my order is do-able -- got the Avic before the Psalmi, but got GBB after Psalmi.  Oh well.  
All anyone will remember about my first post is that I got the OBT before both the Avic & the Psalmi.

---------- Post added 04-03-2015 at 11:22 PM ----------




BobGrill said:


> It's explained very clearly in Batman Begins (2005).


My Batman education is seriously lacking -- I only saw the 1989 one.


----------



## BobGrill (Apr 3, 2015)

Ellenantula said:


> Ah, thanks for clarifying.
> I don't have a Taps, so I skipped a step.  Not really sure what a Taps is, really.
> Maybe my order is do-able -- got the Avic before the Psalmi, but got GBB after Psalmi.  Oh well.
> All anyone will remember about my first post is that I got the OBT before both the Avic & the Psalmi.
> ...


http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tapinauchenius

Also do yourself a favor and watch The Dark Knight trilogy. Those are definitely on my list of films everyone should watch before they die. Even if you're not into Batman that much, you can still enjoy them as excellent action/crime-dramas.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## miss moxie (Apr 3, 2015)

I didn't follow that method either, I wouldn't consider it set in stone. But I do believe that's the slow to fast for NW arboreals (minus the GBB, which is just a heavy webbing terrestrial).

You really need to look into Taps. There are some really gorgeous Ts in that genera.

Google Image search Tapinauchenius gigas and Tapinauchenius violaceus. Those are two of my faves.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobGrill (Apr 3, 2015)

I'd also recommend Ephebopus if you'd like to get used to speed. The only drawback is that they need to be kept consistently moist, which to a noob means completely soaking the substrate.


----------



## Ellenantula (Apr 3, 2015)

BobGrill said:


> I'd also recommend Ephebopus if you'd like to get used to speed. The only drawback is that they need to be kept consistently moist, which to a noob means completely soaking the substrate.


Of course, they are swamp dwellers -- duh! j/k
I keep mine too dry, only recently found out A seemanni needed a few damp areas.
I think I exchanged arachnophobia for moldophobia.

---------- Post added 04-03-2015 at 11:54 PM ----------




miss moxie said:


> I didn't follow that method either, I wouldn't consider it set in stone. But I do believe that's the slow to fast for NW arboreals (minus the GBB, which is just a heavy webbing terrestrial).


I think after the OBT, I just didn't feel as afraid of other fast ones. Which could also be unwise to underestimate non-OBTs.  
I still don't have a pokie, and not planning on any for a very long while.  
Really, I have my hands full right now with what I already have.
Taps are pretty (googled them) no planned purchases. 
I have very recently received a few unexpected slings that were more advanced than I had planned, so I am still debating if I will keep them or pass them on (hence not mentioning them on the boards yet). Still researching how do-able they are for me.


----------



## miss moxie (Apr 3, 2015)

Ellenantula said:


> I have very recently received a few unexpected slings that were more advanced than I had planned, so I am still debating if I will keep them or pass them on (hence not mentioning them on the boards yet). Still researching how do-able they are for me.


No one can make that decision better than you. Unlike boy wonder the OP here, you've actually proven responsible-- after a few hiccups. At least you learned from your mistakes.


----------



## Ellenantula (Apr 4, 2015)

miss moxie said:


> No one can make that decision better than you. Unlike boy wonder the OP here, you've actually proven responsible-- after a few hiccups. At least you learned from your mistakes.


Re-housings help a LOT.  And having back-up plans in the back of your mind -- feeling like there are options made a huge difference in how I perceive and work with my Ts.

It's not really funny (well, it is to me but I am sick in the head) but it's like having an OBT seemed like fighting in Afghanistan; after that, the other speedier Ts are just like driving through a bad neighborhood after dark.  Totally do-able.  lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## scott99 (Apr 4, 2015)

miss moxie said:


> Aren't you sixteen? Do your parents know you have a decently venomous tarantula that you're scared of and aren't ready for?


I'm 15 and go on 16 and my parents knows about this spider I'm keeping. I have told them that this T is fast and more venomous. my only problem is that I'm scared prod even with a paint brush. I feel like if I prod her she will bolt out of the enclosure.


----------



## Dave Marschang (Apr 4, 2015)

miss moxie said:


> No one can make that decision better than you. Unlike boy wonder the OP here, you've actually proven responsible-- after a few hiccups. At least you learned from your mistakes.


your arrogance irritates me. there is no reason to start insulting the kid. judging by the pic your a kid yourself. do you have anything more helpful or is insults all you have to offer?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Apr 4, 2015)

I'm not going to pile on...but I will make a few points.

1. Apparently, the choice of spiders was not well-researched, else the speed of the tarantula would not have been an afterthought.
2. Guess what raises the biggest headline "35 year-old man bitten by poisonous spider (I use "poisonous here because you know-media) or "15 year old bitten by poisonous spider". Then guess which headline results the quickest in a knee-jerk, "Ban the keeping of tarantulas!" reaction. It's tge "Think of the children!" mentality.
3. I wouldn't really want to be a parent explaining to CPS why they gave their kid permission to keep a venomous creature, if a bite resulted in an emergency room visit.
4. It would appear that the Psalmo was not recommended. When a person fails to follow the advice offered, and then publicly announces that they bit off more than they can chew, some backlash, occasionally harsh, should be expected.
5. Enabling in cases such as this rarely helps. What's done is done, but defending a bad decision doesn't solve anything any faster than condemning it. The best advice I've seen was the suggestion he rehome the thing, and work his way back towards it as is usually recommended.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobGrill (Apr 4, 2015)

god61021 said:


> your arrogance irritates me. there is no reason to start insulting the kid. judging by the pic your a kid yourself. do you have anything more helpful or is insults all you have to offer?


If I'm not mistaken she's in her early 20's.  I myself have learned a lot since I was a teenager. 5 years can do a lot for you. 

OP: Research the bag method,  it will help a lot with cage transfers. I see no point in further scolding you over your decision to get a tarantula you obviously were not prepared to keep. All I can say is next time don't act so hastily.  It might be a better idea to stick to slower moving species for now. Psalmos might not have venom that's as bad ad many of the OWs, but their bite is still more potent than most other NWs.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## awiec (Apr 4, 2015)

THE DARK KNIGHT said:


> I'm 15 and go on 16 and my parents knows about this spider I'm keeping. I have told them that this T is fast and more venomous. my only problem is that I'm scared prod even with a paint brush. I feel like if I prod her she will bolt out of the enclosure.


 This is what you gain by long term experience, it probably won't bolt if you gently brush it, maybe it will bolt but then you are ready with a catch cup. Just today I had one of my baby T.gigas take off on me and all I could do is just scoot it into a vial and put it back into its cage; spiders will bolt but you just have to be ready. Besides this is a sling we are talking about, you might as well learn how to brush and manipulate it at this stage then trying to do it when it is bigger. Did you do a stupid impulse buy? Yes but this species is workable or just re-home it, but you should make your decision before it molts out to be even larger and you being more intimidated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## miss moxie (Apr 4, 2015)

god61021 said:


> your arrogance irritates me. there is no reason to start insulting the kid. judging by the pic your a kid yourself. do you have anything more helpful or is insults all you have to offer?


I'm going to be 25 on the 24th. The 'higher powers' of the universe have just seen fit to bless me with this angelic baby face. I am truly blessed. 

There is a difference between insulting and scolding. He's 15, he's had one tarantula (LP) and then jumped to one of the fastest and most temperamental NWs he can get. He's admitted he's scared of it, so he's obviously not ready and has bitten off more than he can chew. 

OP is irresponsible, and if you knew anything about batman comic books you'd understand how clever my boy wonder quip was. Since it somehow managed to go over your head, and I have nothing but time to educate those who enjoy jumping to conclusions-- I'll explain.  

You see, Robin-- Batman's sidekick (One of many, His Robins are always dying unfortunately.) was called 'The Boy Wonder'. And by this stunt, he has proven that he is no Batman. Just a sidekick, still learning to handle challenges.

I was helpful. I told him he has two choices-- to give it up to someone who actually has the experience to take care of it properly, or to fumble through it clumsily and hope he doesn't get bit. How much more helpful can one be, when a fifteen year old boy has decided to pick up a P. cambridgei as a second tarantula? There are no words that can be typed or read that will quell his fear of this tarantula that's out of his league.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## scott99 (Apr 4, 2015)

Ellenantula said:


> Guess I am going to have to look into comic cliff-notes for the superheroes.


reading the comics is better.

---------- Post added 04-04-2015 at 04:01 PM ----------

I'm still planning on keeping her.

---------- Post added 04-04-2015 at 04:07 PM ----------




BobGrill said:


> but I've never read a comic book in my life.


than how can you call yourself a batman fan.


----------



## BobGrill (Apr 4, 2015)

THE DARK KNIGHT said:


> reading the comics is better.
> 
> ---------- Post added 04-04-2015 at 04:01 PM ----------
> 
> ...


I didn't know there were certain requirements for being a Batman fan. I enjoy most of the films and I also love the Arkham videogame series and I'm a big fan of Batman: The Animated Series. Is that not enough for you? My Joker avatar should be indication enough.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## miss moxie (Apr 4, 2015)

BobGrill said:


> I didn't know there were certain requirements for being a Batman fan. I enjoy most of the films and I also love the Arkham videogame series and I'm a big fan of Batman: The Animated Series. Is that not enough for you? My Joker avatar should be indication enough.


Another thing young people do. They like to make competitions out of nothing. I -thought- that was Joker, but it's so small it's hard to be sure. The video game series are really awesome, I've yet to try the newest one but I haven't been let down yet.

Anyway, this thread is pointless. We've given the advice we can, and OP is going to do what he wants to do. 

Time to hit the ejection seat on our batmobiles.


----------



## BobGrill (Apr 4, 2015)

miss moxie said:


> Another thing young people do. They like to make competitions out of nothing. I -thought- that was Joker, but it's so small it's hard to be sure. The video game series are really awesome, I've yet to try the newest one but I haven't been let down yet.
> 
> Anyway, this thread is pointless. We've given the advice we can, and OP is going to do what he wants to do.
> 
> Time to hit the ejection seat on our batmobiles.


Yeah, wish I could make it bigger. It's a concept art of The Joker from The Dark Knight.


----------



## scott99 (Apr 4, 2015)

At least the play Arkham that as close to as you can get to the comics. by the way is thread is a few days old and I'm not scared of her like I was before. I feel like I have more control over her in a good way. I will be happy to talk about batman.


----------



## BobGrill (Apr 5, 2015)

I'm sure you're not just saying that.

For the record I don't care how similar or different something is from the comics as long as the changes make sense.  I can't stand these fanboys who throw a fit everytime a change is made from the comics.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## scott99 (Apr 5, 2015)

BobGrill said:


> Also do yourself a favor and wa...the owls, Death of the Family and Batman Hush


----------



## BobGrill (Apr 5, 2015)

THE DARK KNIGHT said:


> do yourself a favor and read the Killing Joke, Year One, Batman court of the owls, Death of the Family and Batman Hush


I'm sure I will at some point.


----------



## scott99 (Apr 5, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJO2OxMHZOo 
watch this.


----------



## gobey (Apr 6, 2015)

I thought court of owls sucked.


----------



## BobGrill (Apr 6, 2015)

Oh boy. He's not going to like that you have a different opinion than him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## scott99 (Apr 6, 2015)

gobey said:


> I thought court of owls sucked.


your free to have your own opinion, as long as you like at least one of those comics I listed. Beside it not like I like ever batman comics out there. I hate The Dark Knight Returns, which most fans swear by.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## scott99 (Apr 6, 2015)

batman doesn't have to your favorite super hero, but if you hate him than you have problems.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gobey (Apr 6, 2015)

THE DARK KNIGHT said:


> your free to have your own opinion, as long as you like at least one of those comics I listed. Beside it not like I like ever batman comics out there. I hate The Dark Knight Returns, which most fans swear by.


Year one and the killing joke are essentials.

---------- Post added 04-06-2015 at 08:23 PM ----------




THE DARK KNIGHT said:


> batman doesn't have to your favorite super hero, but if you hate him than you have problems.


Don't make me pick between him and Superman please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## scott99 (Apr 6, 2015)

I hate it when people say things like this "Batman would beat Superman" as much as I like Batman, I going agree to with Superman fans when it come Batman vs. Superman. he would probably most likely beat Batman. Plus, Batman and Superman are the best of friends.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCeox6-YXUo


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Apr 6, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]gZEdDMQZaCU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## scott99 (Apr 6, 2015)

Tim Benzedrine said:


> [YOUTUBE]gZEdDMQZaCU[/YOUTUBE]


Technically speaking, your a tarantulas nerd.


----------



## Blueandbluer (Apr 6, 2015)

Tim Benzedrine said:


> [YOUTUBE]gZEdDMQZaCU[/YOUTUBE]


Nerds five-eva, says the woman whose house is filled with Wonder Woman memorabilia and antique computers.


----------



## scott99 (Apr 6, 2015)

Have you read any Wonder Woman comics? you know that her and Superman have hook up.


----------



## Blueandbluer (Apr 6, 2015)

THE DARK KNIGHT said:


> Have you read any Wonder Woman comics? you know that her and Superman have hook up.


*Looks at her overflowing shelves* uh. A few.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dave Marschang (Apr 6, 2015)

if you guys are gonna be comic book nerds how come the hulk aint getting no love?!?!?


----------



## gobey (Apr 7, 2015)

Cuz we're being DC nerds

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lalberts9310 (Apr 7, 2015)

OP, I would really recommend the bag method, that's how I rehouse all my psalmos.. I had a P. Irminia for a first T, so like you I also did not do any research and acted irresponsible and jumped into the deep end, and like you I was afraid.. but now, I am ever grateful that I kept it, and decided to work with it and take responsibility for my actions, why should it suffer because I was to lazy to do research? You know? But if you really feel you can't do it and won't be able to take care of it, the best thing to do is to give her to someone that will be able to give her the care she needs, otherwise, keeping her you'll HAVE to do that rehouse, just be calm and careful, and don't let your guard down.. it's not that hard, I know because I have been in your shoes, and now I can't get enough of psalmos, they are my favourite genus.. I recently rehoused my first OW which is a poeci using the bag method and it went successfully.. maybe youtube rehousing videos of the bag method, I'm sure there are.. so you can get more or less an idea of what to do.. 

Hopefully you learned from your mistake, and next time before buying a tarantula, do a lot of research and make sure it suits your experience level and wouldn't make you uncomfortable or scared when you need to rehouse it or do maintenance etc..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## louise f (Apr 7, 2015)

god61021 said:


> if you guys are gonna be comic book nerds how come the hulk aint getting no love?!?!?


Because he is green and looks like shrek. Hehe :biggrin:


----------



## Shrike (Apr 7, 2015)

THE DARK KNIGHT said:


> I hate The Dark Knight Returns


What the hell is wrong with you? I'm going to pretend you didn't say that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## scott99 (Apr 7, 2015)

I'm sorry, but can't read anything Frank miller has written without being reminded of how much of a sack of crap he really is. Has everybody forgotten Holy Terror, All Star Batman and robin The Boy Wonder, Batman Spawn and The Dark Knight Strikes Again. Probably everybody can agree me when I say frank miller is racist and sexiest.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueandbluer (Apr 7, 2015)

THE DARK KNIGHT said:


> I'm sorry, but can't read anything Frank miller has written without being reminded of how much of a sack of crap he really is. Has everybody forgotten Holy Terror, All Star Batman and robin The Boy Wonder, Batman Spawn, The Dark Knight Strikes Again. probably everybody can agree me when I say frank miller is racist and sexiest.


You're not wrong. Also an egomaniac.


----------



## scott99 (Apr 7, 2015)

I don't think he was a good writer to begin with.


----------



## scorpionchaos (Apr 7, 2015)

My tarantula horror was my C.marshalli just because of his OW label and the speeds I witnessed him obtain when going for crickets. I put off the rehouse as long as I could until he looked canned tarantula and just sat down and did it. I did it in my bathroom, in the shower, and in a 10 gall bucket. I poked at him for few minutes until he came running out of his hole like a bat out of hell and jumped from his home into the bucket but after a couple laps he calmed down and gingerly escorted him back into his home. Now im not power feeding him so i can feel the thrill of another rehouse or anything but i feel better prepared knowing what to expect. luckily his new container will hold him for a very very long time. My Most urgent rehouse right know is E.murinus and that will be fun....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## scott99 (Apr 7, 2015)

so your saying I should try to have fun when I rehouse her?


----------



## gobey (Apr 8, 2015)

THE DARK KNIGHT said:


> I'm sorry, but can't read anything Frank miller has written without being reminded of how much of a sack of crap he really is. Has everybody forgotten Holy Terror, All Star Batman and robin The Boy Wonder, Batman Spawn and The Dark Knight Strikes Again. Probably everybody can agree me when I say frank miller is racist and sexiest.


But you like year one.

Miller is hit and miss.

I love Sin City.


And All Star Batman and Robin is a guilty pleasure of mine. 

Anyways.

Tarantulas

---------- Post added 04-08-2015 at 01:15 PM ----------




THE DARK KNIGHT said:


> so your saying I should try to have fun when I rehouse her?


Yeah!

If owning your tarantula isn't fun...

Why have one?


----------



## BobGrill (Apr 8, 2015)

gobey said:


> But you like year one.
> 
> Miller is hit and miss.
> 
> ...


I'd watch what we say to this kid. He might take things the wrong way. Remember,  it's not about thrill seeking. 

I also didn't know a person could be sexiest against a certain gender.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## windscorpions1 (Apr 8, 2015)

Not gonna go check through all the pages to see if this has been said but anyways....dont be scared of the t that's the worst possible thing you can do. If your scared of it, it could all fall apart very fast. Just keep calm during the rehouse and always be prepared for anything unexpected.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## scott99 (Apr 8, 2015)

gobey said:


> But you like year one.
> 
> 
> And All Star Batman and Robin is a guilty pleasure of mine.
> ...


 Even when I read Year One I reminded of miller's racist and sexist mind. Do yourself a favor and watch at the top of the forth wall where bad comics burn/ All Star Batman and Robin The Boy Wonder.

---------- Post added 04-08-2015 at 02:56 PM ----------

I don't get it. You don't like Court of the Owls but you like ASBAR.


----------



## gobey (Apr 9, 2015)

THE DARK KNIGHT said:


> Even when I read Year One I reminded of miller's racist and sexist mind. Do yourself a favor and watch at the top of the forth wall where bad comics burn/ All Star Batman and Robin The Boy Wonder.
> 
> ---------- Post added 04-08-2015 at 02:56 PM ----------
> 
> I don't get it. You don't like Court of the Owls but you like ASBAR.


Yea why what do the two have to do with each other?

---------- Post added 04-09-2015 at 12:07 PM ----------




BobGrill said:


> I'd watch what we say to this kid. He might take things the wrong way. Remember,  it's not about thrill seeking.
> 
> I also didn't know a person could be sexiest against a certain gender.


Hmmm I didn't wanna word it like it should be about thrill seeking.

I just don't think you should dread and fear rehousing the animal. If you do... Well you probably shouldn't have it.

I personally enjoy working with my Ts in all aspects because every time I do I learn. That's what's important for him right now. To learn.

IMO at least.


----------



## scott99 (Apr 9, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KM5lmOdB76I


----------



## gobey (Apr 9, 2015)

THE DARK KNIGHT said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KM5lmOdB76I


Zero opinions were changed watching this video.

---------- Post added 04-09-2015 at 01:30 PM ----------

How's your spider?


----------



## scott99 (Apr 9, 2015)

she doing great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gobey (Apr 9, 2015)

THE DARK KNIGHT said:


> she doing great.


Good!

How do you feel about her? Anything in this thread helping? We got pretty sidetracked.


----------



## scorpionchaos (Apr 9, 2015)

Last night during feeding my C.marshalli was being very still, to still like a calm before the storm. I tossed in a cricket who knew his fate and stayed still until I nudged him. He responded promptly by jumping onto my C.marshalli and the scared T went running for the hills! After he covered 2 feet in roughly 1 second he paused. I was a little shocked (he has never done anything like this before) but remained calm reached for a catch cup and trapped him. I proceeded by turning his enclosure on an angle and prodding him into his house. The first time He rocketed in and out of his house but he slowly crawled into his home the second time. Adrenaline pumping? No, intense is a better word for it i think. Nonetheless staying calm was the most important thing. Much like I did when I got my C.marshalli (my only OW) I was afraid to rehouse him and that fear led to me running all the situations in my head of him escaping and biting and this Imagination of mine made it so much worse than it really was. My Advice, get up and do it! The longer you put it off the scarier your T will become and you will become even LESS likely to rehouse him, trust me on that.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## scott99 (Apr 9, 2015)

scorpionchaos said:


> Last night during feeding my C.marshalli was being very still, to still like a calm before the storm. I tossed in a cricket who knew his fate and stayed still until I nudged him. He responded promptly by jumping onto my C.marshalli and the scared T went running for the hills! After he covered 2 feet in roughly 1 second he paused. I was a little shocked (he has never done anything like this before) but remained calm reached for a catch cup and trapped him. I proceeded by turning his enclosure on an angle and prodding him into his house. The first time He rocketed in and out of his house but he slowly crawled into his home the second time. Adrenaline pumping? No, intense is a better word for it i think. Nonetheless staying calm was the most important thing. Much like I did when I got my C.marshalli (my only OW) I was afraid to rehouse him and that fear led to me running all the situations in my head of him escaping and biting and this Imagination of mine made it so much worse than it really was. My Advice, get up and do it! The longer you put it off the scarier your T will become and you will become even LESS likely to rehouse him, trust me on that.


 your right, at least she a NW. She might be fast, but she not defensive


----------



## gobey (Apr 9, 2015)

scorpionchaos said:


> Last night during feeding my C.marshalli was being very still, to still like a calm before the storm. I tossed in a cricket who knew his fate and stayed still until I nudged him. He responded promptly by jumping onto my C.marshalli and the scared T went running for the hills! After he covered 2 feet in roughly 1 second he paused. I was a little shocked (he has never done anything like this before) but remained calm reached for a catch cup and trapped him. I proceeded by turning his enclosure on an angle and prodding him into his house. The first time He rocketed in and out of his house but he slowly crawled into his home the second time. Adrenaline pumping? No, intense is a better word for it i think. Nonetheless staying calm was the most important thing. Much like I did when I got my C.marshalli (my only OW) I was afraid to rehouse him and that fear led to me running all the situations in my head of him escaping and biting and this Imagination of mine made it so much worse than it really was. My Advice, get up and do it! The longer you put it off the scarier your T will become and you will become even LESS likely to rehouse him, trust me on that.


This 
This
This 

I have to rehouse a Poecilotheria today or tomorrow. Small one. But that's almost worse IMO because they're harder to find if they bolt. His enclosure is filthy with poo and mold is starting to grow and he's only a molt or two away from needing a new home anyways. Time to do it.

My first intense rehouse was a 4" MM OBT. And it was MEAN. But I was with a friend. 

Other than that I've really mostly had to unpack and house fast feisty Ts. Big female OBT. She was cool about it. Big female H. mac. She was cool too.

Then my darlingi and marshalli. They're juvies though. Only 2~2.5".  The Marshalli came out quick though. I'll have to rehouse him too at some point soon.

The Poecilotheria were only about an inch when they came. Other than that I've had OBT and H. mac slings.

My most troublesome Ts honestly for housing, escapes, etc. Were the OBT slings and a male A. avic I used to have. That guy could sense when the lid was off and he'd scramble right outside.


Anyway. You get used to it.

They're spiders. They really don't want to make contact with you. Even defensive ones. They'd all rather run. And if they do... You just cup them. Bugs in cups. Ever do that as a kid?

Keep calm. Grab a catch cup.

Your psalmo may get defensive. They have a reputation for that. So don't get complacent. Although I think cambridgis are the calmer ones compared to irminia yeah?  I think I spelled both of those wrong.


----------



## scott99 (Apr 9, 2015)

gobey said:


> Although I think cambridgis are the calmer ones compared to irminia yeah?


That why I got a p cambridgei. if you don't know how spell to some of the scientific name you can always go to http://www.tarantulacanada.ca/info_en.php? or http://www.mikebasictarantula.com/tp.gif


----------



## awiec (Apr 9, 2015)

scorpionchaos said:


> Last night during feeding my C.marshalli was being very still, to still like a calm before the storm. I tossed in a cricket who knew his fate and stayed still until I nudged him. He responded promptly by jumping onto my C.marshalli and the scared T went running for the hills! After he covered 2 feet in roughly 1 second he paused. I was a little shocked (he has never done anything like this before) but remained calm reached for a catch cup and trapped him. I proceeded by turning his enclosure on an angle and prodding him into his house. The first time He rocketed in and out of his house but he slowly crawled into his home the second time. Adrenaline pumping? No, intense is a better word for it i think. Nonetheless staying calm was the most important thing. Much like I did when I got my C.marshalli (my only OW) I was afraid to rehouse him and that fear led to me running all the situations in my head of him escaping and biting and this Imagination of mine made it so much worse than it really was. My Advice, get up and do it! The longer you put it off the scarier your T will become and you will become even LESS likely to rehouse him, trust me on that.


A pissed off  big spider in a small cage is much harder to deal with than a scared little spider in a smallish container. I don't care if they bolt, I'll just catch them, but if they are scared to the point where they want to bite and you have no wiggle room that is an issue. Even the fastest of spider do eventually stop, one of my T.gigas took off on me and I snatched it up in a vial right when it stopped, it did proceed to zip out and do a few laps on my hand but then went back into the container after a nudge. You might as well get used to the speed while they are small and fortunately (or maybe unfortunately) psamlos get more defensive when older so you won't have to worry about bolting as much.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gobey (Apr 9, 2015)

THE DARK KNIGHT said:


> That why I got a p cambridgei. if you don't know how spell to some of the scientific name you can always go to http://www.tarantulacanada.ca/info_en.php? or http://www.mikebasictarantula.com/tp.gif


I usually don't bother learning how to spell the scientific name unless its a species I'm interested in buying


----------



## BobGrill (Apr 9, 2015)

P.cambridgei are calmer than irminia,  but they can still be defensive.  I've had multiple threat poses upon opening the containers of the 4 juveniles I own.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dave Marschang (Apr 9, 2015)

as I said I just traded my adult pair of P.cambridgei to a friend. I had to talk the female into leaving her cork tube. shr took ALOT of prodding before she actually bit anything and she never did try to run.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobGrill (Apr 9, 2015)

You must have trained her pretty well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lalberts9310 (Apr 10, 2015)

BobGrill said:


> P.cambridgei are calmer than irminia,  but they can still be defensive.  I've had multiple threat poses upon opening the containers of the 4 juveniles I own.


I have two 1.5" slings, and both already gave me threat postures when I opened the lid to their enclosures, and they are skittish as hell.. think they might be less skittish and more defensive as they grow lol.. I have an adult female P. Irminia and she's shockingly calm and quite the curious one - think I got lucky with her lol


----------



## scott99 (Apr 10, 2015)

BobGrill said:


> P.cambridgei are calmer than irminia,  but they can still be defensive.  I've had multiple threat poses upon opening the containers of the 4 juveniles I own.


 I open my P cambridgei's enclosure this morning, and gently prodded with a paint brush and like lightning she turner around and given me a threat pose. My P cambridgei seem be to moody, because some days when I prod her, she just run away and other days she give me threat poses.


----------



## gobey (Apr 10, 2015)

THE DARK KNIGHT said:


> I open my P cambridgei's enclosure this morning, and gently prodded with a paint brush and like lightning she turner around and given me a threat pose. My P cambridgei seem be to moody, because some days when I prod her, she just run away and other days she give me threat poses.


Well stop poking her!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## awiec (Apr 10, 2015)

THE DARK KNIGHT said:


> I open my P cambridgei's enclosure this morning, and gently prodded with a paint brush and like lightning she turner around and given me a threat pose. My P cambridgei seem be to moody, because some days when I prod her, she just run away and other days she give me threat poses.


Exactly what are you doing to need to prod her that much? You got her/it several weeks ago correct? My spiders get prodded 1-3 times year depending on how often I need to rehouse, I've managed to do most of my cleaning without having to hold back or prod anyone. A happy spider is one that you leave alone, I know I'd start slapping and threatening to beat you up if you constantly poked me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## scott99 (Apr 10, 2015)

awiec said:


> Exactly what are you doing to need to prod her that much? You got her/it several weeks ago correct? My spiders get prodded 1-3 times year depending on how often I need to rehouse, I've managed to do most of my cleaning without having to hold back or prod anyone. A happy spider is one that you leave alone, I know I'd start slapping and threatening to beat you up if you constantly poked me.


You are right, I need to stop bothering my Ts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## awiec (Apr 10, 2015)

THE DARK KNIGHT said:


> You are right, I need to stop bothering my Ts.


Both of you will be happier for it, you minimize the chances of a bite or the spider escaping and hurting itself. If you want to practice manipulating spiders, go catch some wild ones, it's spring time and love is in the air for all the juvies (now adults) who over-wintered. Once you can catch some lycosids, you can catch anything.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ellenantula (Apr 10, 2015)

awiec said:


> Both of you will be happier for it, you minimize the chances of a bite or the spider escaping and hurting itself. If you want to practice manipulating spiders, go catch some wild ones, it's spring time and love is in the air for all the juvies (now adults) who over-wintered. Once you can catch some lycosids, you can catch anything.


That was one of my early steps in overcoming arachnophobia -- cupping any and every spider that got into the house. And now at work, I get called when someone finds a spider (or any "creepy crawlie") loose so I can put it outside. 

Btw -- maybe I am just weird this way -- but if I have a witness or someone watching -- I am somehow braver than when alone.
Even though I am still catching the critter without any assistance -- just having someone observe somehow makes me less nervous.
Anyone else have that experience?
Just me?  Oh well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## awiec (Apr 10, 2015)

Ellenantula said:


> That was one of my early steps in overcoming arachnophobia -- cupping any and every spider that got into the house. And now at work, I get called when someone finds a spider (or any "creepy crawlie") loose so I can put it outside.
> 
> Btw -- maybe I am just weird this way -- but if I have a witness or someone watching -- I am somehow braver than when alone.
> Even though I am still catching the critter without any assistance -- just having someone observe somehow makes me less nervous.
> ...


Magical thing called peer pressure or if you are amount a bunch of screaming nancies then you have to step up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ellenantula (Apr 11, 2015)

awiec said:


> Magical thing called peer pressure or if you are amount a bunch of screaming nancies then you have to step up


Maybe I do better if someone is depending on me where spiders are concerned.
I am self-conscious usually -- if you stood over my shoulder while I typed, I would have a million typos.  Or hand me yarn and needles and ask me to cast on while you watched -- I would momentarily forget how and make a knotted mess of it.
Maybe I am just an arachnophobe in denial, but I do better with spiders when others are present.


----------



## scott99 (Apr 11, 2015)

I have never been a "arachnophobia" but when I was young was kind of scared spider. Once I remember, going to my dad uncles house and seeing black widow (probably a Latrodectus mactans) and boy it scared me. I remember thinking it might be in the house and if I sat up it might bite me.


----------



## gobey (Apr 11, 2015)

My tarantulas don't scare me. I don't fear any of them. I fear maybe them getting loose. Not because they'd bite me but because I'd lose a valuable pet and they'd die.

I get a little nervous I suppose in the OBT cage or working with the OW at times. But only if I let myself get in my own head. 

I'm honestly more creeped out by losing sight of a tiny house spider. And by tiny I mean a big one. 

I found some kind of huge spider in my yoga mat the other day. It was really fast. I got more nervous manipulating him out of the building to get outside than housing my H. maculata. :/


----------



## Ellenantula (Apr 11, 2015)

gobey said:


> I'm honestly more creeped out by losing sight of a tiny house spider. And by tiny I mean a big one.


Agreed. It's the unknown.  At least even with a faster T I know it's a T, it's a pet, it's mine, I chose it, I paid for it. It belongs here.  Somewhat comforting.



gobey said:


> I found some kind of huge spider in my yoga mat the other day.


Something about a rolled up anything -- spiders just can't resist.  I think if I were to use my yoga mat more than once yearly (annual usage is usually just after making New Year resolutions) there wouldn't be a spider in the mat roll every single time I got it out.  Yoga mat + closet = spiderville.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobGrill (Apr 11, 2015)

THE DARK KNIGHT said:


> I have never been a "arachnophobia" but when I was young was kind of scared spider. Once I remember, going to my dad uncles house and seeing black widow (probably a Latrodectus mactans) and boy it scared me. I remember thinking it might be in the house and if I sat up it might bite me.


Your dad uncle?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## los3r (Apr 11, 2015)

Maybe he's a lannister...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blueandbluer (Apr 11, 2015)

los3r said:


> Maybe he's a lannister...


I see, with the comics references this thread wasn't already nerdy enough. Now we had to bring in the GRRM. :laugh:


----------



## los3r (Apr 12, 2015)

Blueandbluer said:


> I see, with the comics references this thread wasn't already nerdy enough. Now we had to bring in the GRRM. :laugh:


I think we'll all survive a few more nerdy references. As long as we're not wearing red shirts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LythSalicaria (Apr 12, 2015)

BobGrill said:


> Your dad uncle?


All I could think of when I saw this was _I'm My Own Grandpa_ by Ray Stevens.

[video=youtube;eYlJH81dSiw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYlJH81dSiw[/video]

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## los3r (Apr 12, 2015)

Omg hahaha!


----------



## Ellenantula (Apr 12, 2015)

LythSalicaria said:


> All I could think of when I saw this was _I'm My Own Grandpa_ by Ray Stevens.


(groan)  And here I was trying to make it through the rest of my life without ever hearing that song again.:barf:

Wait -- I didn't click the video -- Ptshew!  Saved!  
That was too close for comfort!  :giggle:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Apr 12, 2015)

Oh, I dunno. I always found the convolutions of that one to be sort of amusing.


----------



## Ellenantula (Apr 12, 2015)

Tim Benzedrine said:


> Oh, I dunno. I always found the convolutions of that one to be sort of amusing.


Yeah?  No, no, no, still not clicking that link.

I actually met Ray Stevens at the state fair on a class trip back in the 70s.  I didn't know who he was at the time, but the teachers/chaperones assured us all he was famous so we all queued up for autographs.  He signed my stuffed animal fabric yellow snake on its white belly (something I had won at the fair - or more likely, received as a consolation prize for not winning at some booth or the other).

No (giggle) I don't still have it.

Ellen <---somewhat hasty dejunker  lol


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Apr 12, 2015)

Oh go on. The video creator included a diagram explaining the association.




> No (giggle) I don't still have it.


Pity. Intrigued, I snooped around on e-bay and saw items autographed items going for upwards of 1200 dollars.




> Ellen <---somewhat hasty dejunker lol


Ack! My complete opposite!


----------



## Ellenantula (Apr 12, 2015)

Tim Benzedrine said:


> Pity. Intrigued, I snooped around on e-bay and saw items autographed items going for upwards of 1200 dollars.
> Ack! My complete opposite!


I am not clicking on eBay to check this out.  I am confident a Ray Stevens autograph would be worth under 5 bucks -- and probably still wouldn't be sold.  lol

Actually, I am a pack rat. (sigh)  I still have my Easy Bake Oven, magic eight ball, Etch-a-sketch, etc.. Probably a few hundred tubes of oil paint (stockpiling leads and cadmiums due to fears of legislation -- yes, my other main hobby is also threatened by feds), etc..
But you can't keep everything!  
That snake -- picture 70s Taiwanese (most excellent people!) craftsmanship with a very faded autograph.  It had to go, along with Donna Fargo's I got the next year on class trip to state fair.

I have learned that if everything is precious and valuable, then nothing is.  So -- I dejunk what doesn't still make me smile or bring me joy or have "real" future use.


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Apr 12, 2015)

Ellenantula said:


> I am not clicking on eBay to check this out.  I am confident a Ray Stevens autograph would be worth under 5 bucks -- and probably still wouldn't be sold.  lol


I didn't say _Ray Stevens_ autographed items. 





> That snake -- picture 70s Taiwanese (most excellent people!) craftsmanship with a very faded autograph.  It had to go, along with Donna Fargo's I got the next year on class trip to state fair.


Have you seen what 70's era plushie snakes go for on ebay?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## scott99 (Apr 13, 2015)

BobGrill said:


> Your dad uncle?


yep, my dad's mom's brother.


----------



## gobey (Apr 13, 2015)

THE DARK KNIGHT said:


> yep, my dad mom's brother.


Your dad mom?


----------



## awiec (Apr 13, 2015)

gobey said:


> Your dad mom?


Must be asexual reproduction, or someone took his mother's eggs and treated them to become a double haploid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueandbluer (Apr 13, 2015)

THE DARK KNIGHT said:


> yep, my dad mom's brother.


LOL, I think "great uncle" is the term you're looking for, bats. Paternal great uncle to be specific.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## scott99 (Apr 13, 2015)

yes, my "great uncle"


----------



## scott99 (Apr 19, 2015)

Now, back to whatever we where talking about.


----------



## antinous (Apr 19, 2015)

I think it's already been answered thoroughly enough, but I'll add my input. Work gradually with it, don't pester it much, but continue to do normal routine maintenance. If that really does intimidate/frighten you (which is nothing to be ashamed of), I'd sell or give the T to an experienced keeper. No sense in keeping something you fear that much, it is not fair to you, or more importantly, isn't for for the tarantula as it depends on you for survival. You can try working it out with someone who is more experienced to hold onto it until you gather a bit more, experience (which is what I recommend). 

Once again, just my input.


----------



## MrDave (Apr 19, 2015)

THE DARK KNIGHT said:


> Now, back to whatever we where talking about.


Whatever that might be at this point.


----------



## edgeofthefreak (Apr 19, 2015)

MrDave said:


> Whatever that might be at this point.


"This is the thread that never ends... it just goes on and on my friends...

...some people started reading it, not knowing what it was... and they'll continue reading it forever, just because..."

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## scott99 (Apr 21, 2015)

MrDave said:


> Whatever that might be at this point.


I think Batman.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

